# Diablo 3 schon erledigt: Koreaner spielen Singleplayer-Modus in unter fünf Stunden komplett durch



## MichaelBonke (15. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3 schon erledigt: Koreaner spielen Singleplayer-Modus in unter fünf Stunden komplett durch * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3 schon erledigt: Koreaner spielen Singleplayer-Modus in unter fünf Stunden komplett durch


----------



## cell81469 (15. Mai 2012)

Da kann man wohl nur Suchtis zu schreien.^^


----------



## cryer (15. Mai 2012)

Immerhin beschweren sich Koreaner nicht darüber, dass das Spiel zu kurz ist... die zocken halt nun den folgenden Schwierigkeitsgrad. Wer es braucht! ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Mai 2012)

Entweder ist dieser Kerl durch die Dungeons gerast oder er hat gecheatet. 5 Stunden für gesamte Spiel ?? Jedes "Diablo 2"-Kapitel hat es auf locker 3-4 Stunden gebracht. Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen dass Blizzard ein Spiel mit arg verkürzter Gesamtspielzeit rausgebracht hat.


----------



## Andi030 (15. Mai 2012)

Die Koreaner sind schon hart was sowas angeht. Die haben aber soweit ich weiß eine komplett anderen Bezug zu PC spielen in ihrere Gesellschaft.
Kann ma nur hoffen das die leute weiterhin spaß haben.


----------



## Hazard (15. Mai 2012)

Selbst schuld, wenn man sich derart den Spaß verderben will. Ich hab nun 6 Stunden gespielt und bin nichtmal aus Akt 1 raus. Ich spiele Solo, erkunde alle Bereiche und  hör mir alle Dialoge an. Wenn man es das erste mal spielt sollte man es doch besser auch genießen.


----------



## Mentor501 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen wie man eine solche Einstellung zu spielen haben kann, und ich würde in solchen Menschen auch niemals jemanden sehen der das Spiel wahrlich "kennt", der hat wohl so ziemlich jeden Dialog im Schnellklickverfahren weggebrochen.
Das ist so als würde man einen neuen Film kaufen und diesen mit 64 facher Geschwindigkeit vorspulen nur um erster zu sein.
Naja, wers braucht.


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2012)

Also von "durchspielen" zu reden wenn man "normalen Schwierigkeitsmodus" im gleichen Satz erwähnt ist, wenn es um Diablo 3 redet, irgendwie ein Widerspurch in sich


----------



## Emke (15. Mai 2012)

Die Japaner sind wie die Zerg.. immer nur am Rushen


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2012)

Emke schrieb:


> Die Japaner sind wie die Zerg.. immer nur am Rushen


 
was zur hölle haben jetzt die japaner damit zu tun?


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was zur hölle haben jetzt die japaner damit zu tun?


"Asiaten sind doch alle gleich ...  "



Aber ich hoffe, dass die Spielzeit wirklich deutlich länger ist ... unter fünf Stunden, egal ob nun Speedrun oder sonstwas, ist nicht wirklich toll.


----------



## Cornholio04 (15. Mai 2012)

Hazard schrieb:


> Selbst schuld, wenn man sich derart den Spaß verderben will. Ich hab nun 6 Stunden gespielt und bin nichtmal aus Akt 1 raus. Ich spiele Solo, erkunde alle Bereiche und  hör mir alle Dialoge an. Wenn man es das erste mal spielt sollte man es doch besser auch genießen.


 
Dito, so werd ich das jetzt auch machen! Was mich aber ien wenig ärgert isr, dass manche das Spiel schon durch haben und ich heute Nacht um zwei Uhr immer noch nicht rein kam  das waren zwei ätzende Stunden nach denen ich mein Passwort blind und in atemberaubendert Geschwindigkeit schreiben konnte.
Naja jetz klappts, grad nen Char erstellt. Jetzt wird nur noch Kaffe gekocht und dann gehts erstmal auf Akt 1 erledigen.
Wooohooo Diablo 3, nach über 11 Jahren warten  ich kanns kaum glauben.


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber ich hoffe, dass die Spielzeit wirklich deutlich länger ist ... unter fünf Stunden, egal ob nun Speedrun oder sonstwas, ist nicht wirklich toll.



Speedrun?

Was war der Morrowind Speedrund? Der Quake3 Speedrun? In unter ner Stunde oder?


----------



## labecula (15. Mai 2012)

*****


----------



## Angeldust (15. Mai 2012)

Also hab 3 Stunden auf meiner Zauberin und habe gerade im ersten Akt den zweiten Begleiter bekommen, also ein wenig weiter als die Beta.

Wenn man wie üblich alle Winkel erforscht dauert es länger bei weitem... wenn man bei jedem Dungeon nur den Ausgang sucht... dann gehts viel schneller.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (15. Mai 2012)

Boa ist das wirklich so bunt? Das ist ja schlimm.. also nur meine Ansicht. Hab jetzt lange keine Screens mehr dazu gesehen. Da versteh ich aber schon, warum welche diese Darkdingens DLL haben wollen


----------



## Angeldust (15. Mai 2012)

Das Spiel wirkt auf den Screens bunter als es wirklich ist imho.

Es gibt ab und an Kontrast bei manchen Gegnersorten, aber wirklich bunt ists eigentlich nicht.


----------



## stawacz (15. Mai 2012)

na super,,hatte eigentlich mit dem gedanken gespielt es mir heut zu holen,aber wenn ich 5 std lese kommt mir das grauen,,,


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Also hab 3 Stunden auf meiner Zauberin und habe gerade im ersten Akt den zweiten Begleiter bekommen, also ein wenig weiter als die Beta.



Wie lange braucht es denn bis man so Charakterlevel 13 hat? Also wie weit man beim Starter Kit leveln darf?


----------



## danthe (15. Mai 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> na super,,hatte eigentlich mit dem gedanken gespielt es mir heut zu holen,aber wenn ich 5 std lese kommt mir das grauen,,,


 
Oh mann, Zelda: Ocarina of Time zum Beispiel wurde auch schon etliche Male ohne Tools in ca. 1-2 Stunden gespielt. Muss das deswegen was heißen? Nur weil irgend so ein Koreaner das macht...


----------



## hifumi (15. Mai 2012)

Oh nein, da geniesst jemand die fantastische und tiefsinnige Story nicht richtig! Da tut jemand in Diablo 3 tatsächlich wieder genau das, was Generationen von Spielern in den Vorgängern schon gemacht haben, möglichst schnell und effektiv eine Menge an Monstern wegzumetzeln. Dabei weiß doch jeder, dass es in Diablo auf die tollen Dialoge und das erkunden der Welt ankommt. Man kennt das Spiel schliesslich nicht wirklich ehe, man nicht jeden Winkel eines jeden zufallsgenerierten Dungeons ausgekundschaftet hat.

Ehrlich, es scheinen einige der Ansicht zu sein, ein Spiel wie Diablo sei ein guter Wein, für den man sich Zeit nimmt und den man auskostet. In so einem Thread dürfen natürlich auch die Stammtischparolen a la "Asiaten sind so und so" nicht fehlen, um die Idiotie schön abzurunden.

Diablo 2 Speedruns bringen es auf ca. 2 Stunden. Mit noch mehr wissen über Diablo 3 wird man sicherlich ähnliche Werte erreichen können. Man kann ein Spiel so oder so geniessen. Einigen macht es vielleicht mehr Spaß, zu den ersten zu gehören die das Spiel fertig haben. Was das konkret mit "Suchti" zu tun hat versteh ich auch nicht, den laut der Meldung haben sie dafür ja nur 5 Stunden gespielt.


----------



## Angeldust (15. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wie lange braucht es denn bis man so Charakterlevel 13 hat? Also wie weit man beim Starter Kit leveln darf?


 
Wenn du nur den Starterkit hast geht die Story nur bis zum Skeleton Kind, der ist lvl 8.

Das dauert also doch etwas länger als normal im Spiel weil du immer wieder kleine Monster pulverisieren darfst bis zum maxlvl.

Normalerweise ist man beim Skeletonking lvl 10... Dauert etwa 2 Stunden wenn man nicht nur durchrennt sondern auch die Dungeons clear macht.


----------



## Andi2008 (15. Mai 2012)

Wie geht das denn?
Ich habe heute mit einem Kumpel zusammen 6 Stunden gespielt, und wir sind noch nicht
mal mit dem ersten Akt durch. Die Charakter sind auf Lvl 15...
naja, ich genieße das Spiel...


----------



## Shredhead (15. Mai 2012)

labecula schrieb:


> Asiaten und ihre scheiß Grinder-Ambitionen... die sollten wir hier zum Pilze sammeln im Wald einstellen. Den grasen sie bestimmt in nullkommanichts ab...


 
Dass so ein rassistischer Müll hier fast unkommentiert stehen darf und sogar noch Pluspunkte kriegt ist einfach nur widerlich! Gibt's hier keine Mods?


----------



## dd2ren (15. Mai 2012)

Schön doof sag ich nur!

Ich bin jetzt nach 10 Stunden in Act 2 angekommen. Ich werde definitiv wesentlich mehr vom Spiel haben als diese rusher


----------



## hening18 (16. Mai 2012)

Das mit den 5 Stunden kann doch garnicht sein selbst wenn die 5x so schnell sind wie ich wehren sie vieleicht im 2 Akt angekommen aber nicht durch ich denke das stimmt gar nicht wenn die normallen Spieler nach 8-10 Stunden im 2 Akt sind wie soll mann dan in 5 Stunden komplett durch kommmen


----------



## aut-taker (16. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> "Asiaten sind doch alle gleich ...  "
> 
> 
> 
> Aber ich hoffe, dass die Spielzeit wirklich deutlich länger ist ... unter fünf Stunden, egal ob nun Speedrun oder sonstwas, ist nicht wirklich toll.


 
Du hast noch nie einen Speedrun gemacht oder? TES Oblivion Speedrun in 13 Minuten, Super Mario in 5, Zelda OoT in 1:16 Stunden - das hat im Gegensatz zur normalen, und dann noch zur möglichen (sprich Sidequests, Bonusdinge etc.) aber absolut gar keine Aussagekraft. Wenn du normal spielst, bist du nach 5 Stunden wahrscheinlich im zweiten Akt..


----------



## hening18 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo Ich habe jetzt gute 5 Stunden gespielt und bin im Akt1 bei 23% also ich brauch noch eine Zeit


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (17. Mai 2012)

Was für ein Unsinn. Vermutlich alle Gespräche und Texte weggeklickt, keine Umgebungen erkundet, usw.. Ich werde solche Leute nie verstehen.


----------

